# Odd Passenger



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Dean Koontz, as I have said before, is brilliant. He writes great stories about fascinating characters. One of these is Odd Thomas. He sees dead people. Because of this, they gravitate to him for help in resolving their issues. They can't actually speak to him, but he usually finds a way.

I know some people just are not "readers", and some are but like being entertained too. For both groups, I share a series of webisodes featuring Dean Koontz's most popular character. I thought you might enjoy them. 

Since the embed video feature never seems to work for me, 
Click Here


----------

